# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Πως καταπολεμείται ο αλκοολισμός ?

## ΧωρίςΣκιά

Εκτός από το άτομο να κλειστεί σε κλινική αποτοξίνωσης , υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος ? Ολες οι πληροφορίες περι του θέματος δεκτές

----------


## μυσπ

εγω δεν εχω προσωπικη πειρα αλλα μπορεις να απευθυνθεις στους ανωνυμους αλκοολικους η μαζι με εναν ειδικο να εντοπισετε γιατι εξαρτηθηκες τοσο απο αυτο κ να το καταπολεμησετε

----------


## Macgyver

Eχω προσωπικη πειρα . Ημουν αλκοολικος ( 400 λιτρα κρασι ετησιως +σωρεια ατυχηματων ) . Ειχα παραδεχθει το προβλημα μου ( σημαντικο αυτο ) κ προσπαθουσα απο το 08 να το κοψω , αλλα αποτυχαινα . Προσπαθησα 30-40 φορες , κ την 41η ας πουμε , τα καταφερα ( Μαρτιος 2010 ) . Εκανα 5 μηνες να πιω οτιδηποτε , κ μετα επινα , στο που κ που , κ με μετρο . Πρεπει να πω οτι με βοηθησαν τα NALOREX , τα οποια τα πηρα για ενα μηνα ( δεν ειναι το μαγικο χαπι , αλλα εμποδιζουν το ' φτιαξιμο ' , η μαλλον το δυσκολευουν , μια κ , υπο την επηρρεια των χαπιων αυτων , πρεπει να πιεις τεραστιες ποσοτητες για να φτιαχτεις ) . Επισης , πρεπει να πω οτι ειμαι πολυ πεισμων κ δεν το βαζω κατω .
Ο λογος που αρχισα το ποτο ηταν μια τρομερα στρεσσογονα εργασια που ειχα εμπλακει , κ το ποτο με ανακουφιζε . Αλλα κ που ξεμπλεξα απ την δουλεια αυτη , ημουν πλεον εθισμενος .

----------


## christopher0000

> Eχω προσωπικη πειρα . Ημουν αλκοολικος ( 400 λιτρα κρασι ετησιως +σωρεια ατυχηματων ) . Ειχα παραδεχθει το προβλημα μου ( σημαντικο αυτο ) κ προσπαθουσα απο το 08 να το κοψω , αλλα αποτυχαινα . Προσπαθησα 30-40 φορες , κ την 41η ας πουμε , τα καταφερα ( Μαρτιος 2010 ) . Εκανα 5 μηνες να πιω οτιδηποτε , κ μετα επινα , στο που κ που , κ με μετρο . Πρεπει να πω οτι με βοηθησαν τα NALOREX , τα οποια τα πηρα για ενα μηνα ( δεν ειναι το μαγικο χαπι , αλλα εμποδιζουν το ' φτιαξιμο ' , η μαλλον το δυσκολευουν , μια κ , υπο την επηρρεια των χαπιων αυτων , πρεπει να πιεις τεραστιες ποσοτητες για να φτιαχτεις ) . Επισης , πρεπει να πω οτι ειμαι πολυ πεισμων κ δεν το βαζω κατω .
> Ο λογος που αρχισα το ποτο ηταν μια τρομερα στρεσσογονα εργασια που ειχα εμπλακει , κ το ποτο με ανακουφιζε . Αλλα κ που ξεμπλεξα απ την δουλεια αυτη , ημουν πλεον εθισμενος .


φιλε μου ιαση μονος με χαπια δεν κανεις το αλκοολ ειναι εξαιρετηκα υπουλο το να λες σε καποιον παρε ενα χαπι που πρεπει να πιεις εξαιρετικα μεγαλες ποσοτητες για να φτιαχτεις σιγουρα δεν τον βοηθας anyway.

http://www.18ano.gr/ προγραμμα απεξαρτησης αλκοολικων 

http://www.aa-greece.gr/ Aνωνυμοι αλκοολικοι υπαρχουν αρκετα προγραμματα καλη τυχη.

----------


## Antreas MpR

Λες ότι δεν πάει άλλο,και το κόβεις.
Πρέπει να υπάρξει αυτογνωσία και θέληση.
Το δεύτερος λίγο δύσκολο μιας και η φάση αρχικά παίχτηκε λόγο πίεσης.
Και η πίεση θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει...
Αλλα,μιας και δεν μπορούν όλοι να πάρουν κάτι από την ομαδική θεραπεία,το σημαντικότερο είναι η θέληση.
Να πει το άτομο,φτάνει,δεν πάει άλλο.
Αυτό κάνω εγώ.

----------


## weirdthings

Τα παιδικα μου χρονια τα περασα με το να νταντευω την αλκολικη και καταθλιπτικη μητερα μου!Δεν ξερω πως ειναι να εισαι αλκοολικος απο πρωτο χερι αλλα ξερω ποσο βαθια πληγωνεσαι οταν βλεπεις εναν δικο σου ανθρωπο να χανει τον ελεγχο!Προσωπικα,ενοιωθα μισος και αγαπη μαζι οπως και τωρα που εχει βεβαια ξεπεραστει το προβλημα του αλκοολισμου με διαφορα χαπια που της χορηγουσε ο ψυχιατρος της και "απειλες" οτι αν δεν σταματησει να πινει θα παθει εμφραγμα απο την μιξη αντικαταθλιπτικων και χαπιων για το ποτο.ποσα πισωκυλισματα,ποση προσπαθεια και πονος τοσο απο την ιδια οσο και απο εμας,τελικα τα καταφερε!ενταξει,μια στο τοσο πινει σε νορμαλ πλαισια αλλα εχω χρονια να δω εκεινο το μεθυσμενο προσωπο που μερικες φορες το ξεχναω εντελως πια..καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σου!!!!

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=christopher0000;470745]φιλε μου ιαση μονος με χαπια δεν κανεις το αλκοολ ειναι εξαιρετηκα υπουλο το να λες σε καποιον παρε ενα χαπι που πρεπει να πιεις εξαιρετικα μεγαλες ποσοτητες για να φτιαχτεις σιγουρα δεν τον βοηθας anyway.

Eγω εχω να πω , οτι με την ισχυ της θελησης κ το πεισμα μου , εκοψα το αλκοολ , κ μετεφερα την εμπειρια μου στον Χωρις Σκια . Και τα λεω αναλυτικα , προκειμενου να του αποδειξω οτι γινεται κ ετσι . Ασε να το κρινω ο ιδιος αν τον βοηθαω . 
Πες τα Αντρικο , η σειρα μου για applaud!!

----------


## λιλιουμ

το αλκοολ αραιωνει το αιμα και προκαλει μια ευφορια και εναν αυθορμητισμο και μια χαρα που στην πραγματικοτητα αυτο το ατομο δεν εχει, συνηθως δλδ ειναι καταθλιπτικο, εσωστρεφες, σκεφτικο. Ας βρει λοιπον κανεις αλλους τροπους να αντιμετωπισει αυτα τα θεματα, και οχι το αλκοολ!

----------


## Antreas MpR

> το αλκοολ αραιωνει το αιμα και προκαλει μια ευφορια και εναν αυθορμητισμο και μια χαρα που στην πραγματικοτητα αυτο το ατομο δεν εχει, συνηθως δλδ ειναι καταθλιπτικο, εσωστρεφες, σκεφτικο. Ας βρει λοιπον κανεις αλλους τροπους να αντιμετωπισει αυτα τα θεματα, και οχι το αλκοολ!


0xa0xa0xa0xa0xx0ax0xa0x0x0x0x0x0xa
Ωραίο.
Αλλα δεν είναι τόσο απλό.
Κάποιος ξεφεύγει με τα χάπια από τον ψυχολόγο,κάποιος ξεφεύγει με το να ζωγραφίζει,κάποιος με το αλκοόλ,κάποιος με το sex,κάποιος με διαφορα είδη ναρκωτικών,κάποιος με την υπερφαγία,κάποιος με την γυμναστική(και με την κατανάλωση στεροειδών)κλπ κλπ κλπ.
Το όλο,επιστημονικό,δεν βοηθάει.
Όλοι αυτοί οι εθισμοί,θέλουν απίστευτη θέληση από το ίδιο το άτομο,ώστε να ξεπεραστούν.
Και κάποιος που δεν έχει ξεπεράσει εθισμό,δεν έχει καν το δικαίωμα να μιλήσει πάνω στο θέμα,ειδικά με το να κάνει copy paste χημικές αντιδράσεις από το google...
Το άτομο πρέπει να δεχτεί ότι είναι δυσλειτουργικό και ότι ο κάθε εθισμός δεν βοηθάει την ήδη άσχημη κατάσταση αλλα την χειροτερεύει.
Οποτε γυρνάμε στην θέληση του κάθε ατόμου στο να ξεπεράσει των εθισμό του.
Δεν εξαρτάται από την ομάδα,η της διαφορες χημικές αντιδράσεις που προκαλούν ευφορία κατά την κατανάλωση αλλα μετά απλά ξυπνάς και βλέπεις ότι όλα είναι πιο κενά και ανούσια,από τι ήταν πριν 4 ώρες.
Εξαρτάται από το αν το ίδιο το άτομο θέλει να ζήσει σε μια πραγματικότητα η οποια δεν εξαρτάται από μια ψεύτικη αίσθηση ευφορίας.
Και η ειρωνεία και η απλούστευση,από τρίτους,δεν βοηθάνε...

----------


## λιλιουμ

κι αλλη ουρα απεκτησα? την επομενη φορα που θας πας στο γιατρο με σπασμενο ποδαρι να του πεις γιατρε εχεις σπασει το ποδαρι σου? στο ιδιο σημειο με μενα? το ιδιο καταγμα? γιατι αν δεν εχεις περασει ακριβως το ιδιο γιατρε θα ψαχνω ολα τα νοσοκομεια της χωρας να βρω τον γιατρο που το εχει περασει να με κανει καλα, η ακομα χειροτερα, αμα βρω καναν γειτονα μαναβη που το εχει παθει θα πω σε εκεινον να με κανει καλα. Εχουν μια βαση αυτα που λες, αλλα καποια ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ. Σορρυ, απλα ετσι ειναι.

----------


## christopher0000

[QUOTE=Macgyver;470762]


> φιλε μου ιαση μονος με χαπια δεν κανεις το αλκοολ ειναι εξαιρετηκα υπουλο το να λες σε καποιον παρε ενα χαπι που πρεπει να πιεις εξαιρετικα μεγαλες ποσοτητες για να φτιαχτεις σιγουρα δεν τον βοηθας anyway.
> 
> Eγω εχω να πω , οτι με την ισχυ της θελησης κ το πεισμα μου , εκοψα το αλκοολ , κ μετεφερα την εμπειρια μου στον Χωρις Σκια . Και τα λεω αναλυτικα , προκειμενου να του αποδειξω οτι γινεται κ ετσι . Ασε να το κρινω ο ιδιος αν τον βοηθαω . 
> Πες τα Αντρικο , η σειρα μου για applaud!!


και εγω τα εχω καταφερει και εγω ειμαι αλκοολικος σε αποχη αυτο που σου λεω ειναι πως ειναι λαθος να περναμε ενα μηνυμα ,σε καποιον που εχει προβλημα με το αλκοολ οτι με το ταδε χαπι θα πινεις και δεν θα φτιαχνεσαι .

----------


## Antreas MpR

> κι αλλη ουρα απεκτησα? την επομενη φορα που θας πας στο γιατρο με σπασμενο ποδαρι να του πεις γιατρε εχεις σπασει το ποδαρι σου? στο ιδιο σημειο με μενα? το ιδιο καταγμα? γιατι αν δεν εχεις περασει ακριβως το ιδιο γιατρε θα ψαχνω ολα τα νοσοκομεια της χωρας να βρω τον γιατρο που το εχει περασει να με κανει καλα, η ακομα χειροτερα, αμα βρω καναν γειτονα μαναβη που το εχει παθει θα πω σε εκεινον να με κανει καλα. Εχουν μια βαση αυτα που λες, αλλα καποια ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ. Σορρυ, απλα ετσι ειναι.


Ναι.Μπορείς να των δέσεις στο καλοριφέρ μέχρι να το ξεπεράσει.
Και επίσης,μπορείς να του διαβάσεις ταυτόχρονα πως ο ερωτας του froyd για την μαμά,του προκάλεσε εξάρτηση από το αλκοόλ.
Δεν το έπαιξα επιστημων...
Απλά είπα πως το ξεπέρασα εγώ...
Και αυτά πάνω κάτω θα ακούσει και από την οποια ομάδα υποστήριξης,η οποια αποτελείται από εθισμένους,όχι από χημικούς...

----------


## λιλιουμ

φανταζομαι δεν ειναι μονοι τους οι εθισμενοι και λενε ο καθενασ το κοντο του και το μακρυ του. ΕΠισης ναι πρωην εθισμενοι κανουν θεραπευτικο εργο με εθισμενους, αλλα εχουν περασοει μια μακρα και επιπονη διαδικασια ψυχοεκπαιδευσης. Δε λενε α εγω επινα μπυρες τωρα τις εκοψα κατσε να σου πως πως θα γινεις καλα, αυτό μπορεί να ειναι ακόμα κ επικίνδυνο. Αυτα η γιαγια μου τα ελεγε μπακαλιστικα.

----------


## giorgos panou

φιλεμου χωρις σκια! πρωτα απο ολα ευχομαι οτι καλητερο στον ανθρωποσου κι σε σενα!!! και δυναμη γτ.θα την θελει κι αυτος κι εσυ κι οποιος αλλος.
ξεκαθαριζω πως απλα την αποψημου γραφω δεν ειμαι γιατρος.
πρωτα θα πρεπει να το καταλαβει μονοςτου. να παραδεχτει πως εχει προβλημα. πως ειναι αρρωστος!! τωρα σχετικα με την θεραπειατου.την αποτοξυνωση δλδη γτ.η απεξαρτηση θα γινει οταν ειναι καθαρος! αυτο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι το αλκόολ -για αυτους που εχουν οντως προβλημα. που εχουν πλεον προβλημα ΥΓΕΙΑΣ- σε αυτους λοιπον θυμαμαι οτι δε το κοβαν μονο μιας. τους το κοβαν στάδιακα. γτ. σε σχεση με τις αλλες εξαρτηρεις το συνδρομο στερησης του αλκόλ μπορεί να σκοτωσει τον αρρωστο!!! λογο καρδιας η κατι αλλο που δε ξερω τους το κοβουν σταδιακα. 
μακαρι ο ανθρωπος να γινει καλα. θα προσφερει χαρα κι στους αλλους που τον αγαπαν. ευχομαι οτι καλητερο

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Antreas MpR;4Όλοι αυτοί οι εθισμοί,θέλουν απίστευτη θέληση από το ίδιο το άτομο,ώστε να ξεπεραστούν.
Και κάποιος που δεν έχει ξεπεράσει εθισμό,δεν έχει καν το δικαίωμα να μιλήσει πάνω στο θέμα,ειδικά με το να κάνει copy paste χημικές αντιδράσεις από το google...


Ετσι ακριβως ειναι Αντρεα . 
πως το κανεις , 0xaoxaoxaoxaoxaoxa , τοπιασα φιλε.........

Nα ευχαριστησω κ τον Γιωργο κ τον christopher0000 . Oι γνωμες σας σεβαστες .

----------


## Diana1982

Κάποια παιδιά βλέπουν τέρατα καθημερινά...

Κάποια παιδιά μεγαλώνουν με έλλειψη αυτοπεποιθησης...

Με ενοχική συμπεριφορά ...
Με ανάγκη για διαρκή αποδοχή και επιβεβαίωση... 
Κάποια παιδιά μεγαλώνουν μες στη ντροπή...
Κάποια παιδιά μεγαλώνουν κυριολεκτικά από τύχη!

Από τύχη που επέζησαν όταν έπεσαν από την αγκαλιά της μεθυσμένης μαμάς όταν ήταν μώρα,από τύχη που δεν τράκαραν εκείνη την ημέρα που ο μπαμπάς πέρασε να τα πάρει από το σχολείο και αποκοιμήθηκε στο τιμόνι...

Από τύχη που ήταν εκεί η γειτόνισσα τη μέρα που λιποθύμησε η μαμά από το πολύ πότο....
Μήπως τελικά στα μάτια αυτών των παιδιών τα τέρατα είμαστε εμείς?

Η Fragile Childhood ( Lasinen Lapsuus ) μια οργάνωση στη Φινλανδία, επικεντρώθηκε στην αντιμετώπιση της κατάχρησης του αλκοόλ από τους γονείς και δημιούργησε μια διαφημιστική εκστρατεία με το όνομα "Monsters" , (τέρατα).Το video δείχνει παιδιά των οποίων οι γονείς έχουν μετατραπεί σε τέρατα, ζόμπι και εγκληματίες υπό την επήρεια αλκοόλ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwdUXS94yNk

----------


## Antreas MpR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLtPp_xIpC4
Μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου.

----------


## christopher0000

δεν ειναι μονο η θεληση να κοψεις το αλκοολ , θελει και δουλεια οχι μονο για το αλκοολ αλλα για να βρεις γιατι ξεπερασες τα ορια και εγινες αλκοολικος , και να μπορεσεις να βαλεις ορια στον ευατο σου , να μαθεις να διαχειριζεσε τα συναισθηματα σου διχως βια η αυτοκαταστοφικοτητα να μπορεσεις να τα κανεις λογο ολα αυτα , να βγεις απο την παθητικοτητα της χρησης και ολα αυτα θελουν δουλεια και ναι θελουν ψυχοθεραπεια σε προγραμματα απεξαρτησης για αλκοολικους γιατι εκει ειναι οι ειδικοι.. που ξερουν πως θα διαχειριστουν το καθε ατομο και ολα αυτα ειναι δωρεαν αλλοι επιλεγουν να πανε και αλλοι οχι , εχουν την αισθηση την αλαζωνια να πω οτι θα τα καταφερουν μονοι τους και οτι ολα θα τα λυσουν μονοι τους , ετσι εκαναν μια ζωη ομως και τι καταφεραν?? γιαυτο οταν σου δινεται η χειρα βοηθειας και δωρεαν μαλιστα μην την αρνησε , δυστηχως υπαρχουν και τα taboo "ψυχοθεραπεια" "προγραμμα απεξαρτησης" αλκοολικος κτλπ κτλπ αλλα γιαυτο υπαρχουν και οι λεξεις ομως !

----------


## christina.christoforou

θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να μιλήσουμε προσωπικά περί κάποιου θέματος γιατί πιστεύω πως μπορείτε σαν πρώην αλκοολικός να με βοηθήσετε.
Θα το εκτιμούσα. Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## Macgyver

Χριστινα , ημουν αλκοολικος , εχω γραψει στην προηγουμενη σελιδα κανα δυο ποστ , σε τι μπορω να σου φανω χρησιμος , αν μπορω ? Αγγελος .

----------

